# anyone that is hunting in cache valley



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

please stay off private property i've had to ask 3 guy's in last couple day's to get off this property that the company i work for. if your not a family member or work for them you are not allowed to hunt their property. these are warm water springs so i know it's tempting to hunt it please stay off. also to the hunters that hunted the private property that is south of this property don't cross the stream all ponds to the north of the other property belongs to the company i work for.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to take it a step further. I have no idea where this place with the springs is but I say to anyone hunting public land in Cache Valley - DON"T!!! I just wasted another day trying to give somewhere up here a chance and once again got skunked. Please tell me how to get a job at this place so I can maybe have a decent shot at some ducks for a change without having to drive an hour 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> please stay off private property i've had to ask 3 guy's in last couple day's to get off this property that the company i work for. if your not a family member or work for them you are not allowed to hunt their property. these are warm water springs so i know it's tempting to hunt it please stay off. also to the hunters that hunted the private property that is south of this property don't cross the stream all ponds to the north of the other property belongs to the company i work for.


Is it posted? I'd just make sure the posting is as big and bright as you can make it and then when you have to call the sheriff to come help ya out, they have no excuse to be there. Sucks you have to chase folks off.... some folks just think that they can go whereever and then plead ignorance.... hopefully you're not having to chase the SAME people off over and over.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Duck Jerky, you better send some people over there in the early mornings. I don't know if you are who I spoke with on Saturday early afternoon but the guys that were in there Sat. morning were back in there today. I saw their trucks parked down there when I went scouting on my way to work this morning. There going to shoot that place out and ruin it for you and in turn ruin the ground I have access to just south of you. I am planning on hunting our ground to the south of you tomorrow morning and if they are there I will "encourage" them to leave.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> Duck Jerky, you better send some people over there in the early mornings. I don't know if you are who I spoke with on Saturday early afternoon but the guys that were in there Sat. morning were back in there today. I saw their trucks parked down there when I went scouting on my way to work this morning. There going to shoot that place out and ruin it for you and in turn ruin the ground I have access to just south of you. I am planning on hunting our ground to the south of you tomorrow morning and if they are there I will "encourage" them to leave.


yea i saw them down there this morning. i called the fish and game instead of talking to them but they left before the officer got ahold of me. it is posted now so hopefully won't have any more problems. and thanks again for being understanding. and thank you if you do happen to talk to them. good luck tomorrow.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Just remember, all bodies of water are Federally owned (public domain), so people can leagally be on top of any body of water, but how they get there is the trespassing issue. I was told by Fish & Wildlife Service Special Agents that if you're floating a body of water, you're safe, but if you have to walk on private land to get there, you're trespassing. So floating a canal or stream or river is perfectly legal so long as you stay in the water. Just be careful, no matter where you are hunting.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

no stream to float on water only 6in to 2 feet deep and then you sink another foot into the mud.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> then you sink another foot into the mud.


lol


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

From several conversations with Utah DNR folks, it is my understanding that floating on water is not considered trespassing in Utah. HOWEVER, if the dry land on both sides of a river is private, then the stream bottom is ALSO private and may not be touched in any way, shape, or form. You can not set foot on it, can not anchor decoys on it, or let your dog touch it. That would be considered trespassing in Utah. In some states, anything below the high water line would be okay to touch, but not in Utah. 

Back when the GSL flooded, I could get to the Basin Land & Livestock property by boat without ever touching the ground underneath the water. And I did boat over there fences and took a look around. I was NOT trespassing as they tried to convince me I was. However, I did not get out of the boat or set out any decoys. That would have been trespassing.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

dubob said:


> it is my understanding that floating on water is not considered trespassing in Utah. HOWEVER, if the dry land on both sides of a river is private, then the stream bottom is ALSO private and may not be touched in any way, shape, or form.


That is true except in some unique situations.

Such as Utah lake.
The farmers would want you to believe that your on their property on some of utah lake.
The truth is they own to high water elevation! The state allows them to farm that ground on low water years but they do not own it. So if your in the water at utah lake and touching the bottom and the farmer asks you to leave tell him to hang it!


----------

